# Fantastic Voyage Proteus Blueprints



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have sheets 2 and 3 of 3 of a set of the Fox Proteus blueprints.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is Sheet 3.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

This ship has always been one of my all time favorites. I hope someone makes a kit out of it someday. I thought these were plans for one of the miniatures but turns out they're for the full size set. There were variations between the full size sets and between the various miniatures as well, notably the bottom of the hull. This version doesn't include the "landing gear", for example. 
Will post sheet 2 soon.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

starseeker3 said:


> This ship has always been one of my all time favorites. I hope someone makes a kit out of it someday.


You mean like this?

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/rv/mm_prot.htm


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like they reduced the "ballast tank inlets" forward the engine intakes from three to one too.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

my biggest issue is that the windows as drawn can't exist in 3D and still be flat. I spent weeks working with variations on the lines and a 3D model before I settled on my best case comprimise... which many of you are wondering... what the heck happened to that guy making the cool 1/72 scale Proteus kit... My site will go live the first week in September with 4 kits I've been working on for the last 2 years... and the Proteus will be shipping by October... Promise! I haven't taken any pre-orders... so I only have my pride to apologize for... but you are going to LOVE this kit!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Those _Proteus_ plans are actually fairly easy to come by. IIRC, Carson Dyle obtained a set to use as a guide in building his first Lunar Models _Proteus_. The plans were published in cleaned-up form in the November/December 1997 issue of _Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models_ magazine, accompanying an article by Jeff Wargo, the guy who did the original tooling for the Lunar Models kit.


jbond said:


> Looks like they reduced the "ballast tank inlets" forward the engine intakes from three to one too.


I remember reading somewhere that the small, circular "vents" were actually removable molded rubber pieces to camouflage the recessed bolts that held together the "wild" sections of the _Proteus_ mockup. Various portions of the mockup could be removed for filming the interior shots.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Wilco Proteus is an excellent kit, the best solution to having a good-sized Proteus that's easy to build. That said, it doesn't capture the nose and windows of the sub correctly, and that's crucial to getting this subject to look right--the Lunar kit is much more accurate, but a bear to build. I'm hoping the upcoming 1/72 kit licks all these problems...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Those _Proteus_ .I remember reading somewhere that the small, circular "vents" were actually removable molded rubber pieces to camouflage the recessed bolts that held together the "wild" sections of the _Proteus_ mockup. Various portions of the mockup could be removed for filming the interior shots.


IIRC, The circular one on the lower hull were actually used as.................vents. There's a picture on one of the Proteus sites that showed it very clearly, they were covered with screen on the inside surface to allow fresh air to circulate thru the full sized Proteus mock-up.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Those _Proteus_ plans are actually fairly easy to come by. IIRC, Carson Dyle obtained a set to use as a guide in building his first Lunar Models _Proteus_. The plans were published in cleaned-up form in the November/December 1997 issue of _Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models_ magazine, accompanying an article by Jeff Wargo, the guy who did the original tooling for the Lunar Models kit.


"Plans" of the Proteus are easy to come by. The plans printed in the SFFM magazine don't have dimensions, don't have the interior, and if you compare that set with this set, you'll see that (perhaps it was an artifact of the printing) the Proteus in the SSFM plans is compressed horizontally. The length vs height doesn't match these and the angles are all somewhat off. Then again, they could have been an accurate reproduction of plans for one of the miniatures.

This is sheet 2 of 3.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wonder what was on sheet 1 of 3. Details, perhaps?


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Darn, I just exceeded my attachment quota again. Wonder what I can nuke to post these last 2?


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

But SFFM did do a really good reconstruction of the ship from Planet of the Apes. 

No, not vacuum-formed. I wants my injection. And 11" just isn't big enough for the Proteus. 1/24 would be my ideal, but 1/35 would be best compromise for a kit manufacturer. 

Sorry about the really crummy quality of these scans. These are the largest files I could post. One of these days I'm going to have all these copied in one or two pieces on a big printer at a better resolution and send them somewhere where they can be downloaded properly. But until that happens, I hope what's here might be of some help to anyone who might be modeling or detailing this ship.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> The plans were published in cleaned-up form in the November/December 1997 issue of _Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models_ magazine, accompanying an article by Jeff Wargo, the guy who did the original tooling for the Lunar Models kit.


Wargo did a phenomenal job on the LM pattern. 

As anyone who's ever tried to scratch this subject can tell you, the studio blueprints, while being a good starting point for an accurate replica pattern, won't get you all the way there without a good deal of diligent photographic cross-referencing.

Wargo really did his homework in order to produce his hull patterns, and the result is far more accurate than some give it credit for. Sure, a few surface details may have been compromised by LM's production methods (and don't get me started on their interior kit), but Wargo nailed the subtle contours of the sub's hull, and that's where it counts. 

God knows the Lunar Models _Proteus_ is a real SOB to put together, but to date no one else has even come close to producing a version as accurate (although I suspect the one Drew's working on may set a new benchmark. If he ever finishes it).


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> my biggest issue is that the windows as drawn can't exist in 3D and still be flat.


But they were flat. Eons ago I made a cardboard mockup of parts of the Proteus based on those drawings. In the last year I've been working on a 1/24 Lunar Module. The LM is thousands of little triangles and rectangles that all have to fit together. On the real spacecraft, they were all flat, so I knew when I ended up with a piece that didn't fit flat, I'd made a mistake with the underlying frame or I'd missed a rib somewhere. Same with the Proteus. There were only 8 windows there, and they were flat. 

One problem with these blueprints, I noticed as I looked at them again for scanning, is that none of the views quite match each other. Note the upper eyebrow in the side view and the front view. They're different, and the height of the windows underneath is different as a result. I can't remember which I chose for my mockup and eventual model, I think it was the side view. To make the windows work, you have to leave out the eyebrows and just work with flat surfaces, the window frames. Note that the lower back windows on each side angle downwards at the bottom. If you try to keep them straight with the bottoms of the lower front windows, it just doesn't work. 

It took me a while but I finally found my cardboard pattern. I was going to use it to start cutting an acrylic body for a Proteus the same size as the Fox plans. (I have got absolutely the world's greatest collection of unfinished and barely started scratch-built models. Sigh.) But it does have all the window frames flat. It will work because it does work. Start with the windows and work the whole rest of the front top of the model around them. The frame patterns are too big to fit onto my scanner but since 1/2 is a mirror image of the other 1/2, here's one half. There are a little rough (that notch in the corner shouldn't be there) but for all that they are as accurate as I could make them, so that I could transfer them to plastic, straighten the edges and then tweak them into a perfect fit. 

Man, I should get back into this model. No, focus. One at a time. Finish something!!

Edit: now that it's out, I can't quite seem to put this thing away. Just started taping this part back together again and thought I'd try to scan the bottom, so you could see what I mean by the bottom back window overhang. The base is just a really stiff piece of flat cardboard. You can't see it too well, the tape shows it a little, but at the widest part of the back, the flat window frames extend past and below the flat cardboard base. It's a little crookedly taped together elsewhere, but that overhang and 1/4" extension below flat shows up accurately there.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Starseeker... I've been following your fantastic work on the 1/24 LM... Awesome!

I would point out... that your points made on the windows of the Proteus only serve to reenforce my point... the fact that no 2 views are the same... and specifically if you study the plan view of the windows... you can get the top row flat, and the bottom center windows flat... and still match the profile (side view)lines... but then the bottom rear windows cannot possibly fit into the space remaining. I did exactly as you say... I worked in 3d with only the 8 windows and no fancy extraneous parts... along with some trim lines to define the hull from plan, side, and front view to confine the area I had to work with... I eventually came up with what i considered to be the best match for the windows and that is what I have used in my masters... the sacrifice... the lower window is a tiny biut steeper than I want it to be to match the photos and drawings. I'm too far along with my 1/72 kit to change it again, and I think it is the best set of windows yet done... but before I do a 1/24th kit... which i do plan to do after I get the pile of kits I have near completion out the door... I plan to revisit the windows again and try to get an even better match. The 1/72 Proteus kit will actually be out for sale in October. The little 1/350 kit, and a bunch of others will be out in September!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

You're doing a 1/24th kit?? (Sorry, I live in a glass bubble here at the home.) Okay, my cardboard bits are heading back into the storage room. That's great news.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I sure am... but my name is mudd 'round here until I ship something! I never took a dime from anyone and never allowed any advanced orders... but I consider myslef a year late on the 1/72 kit... but it's in the finishing stages and will be out this October. I'd say the 1/24 kit won't be out until at least the spring... lots to figure out for it... fiberglass or resin hull, lots and lots of lighting opportunities need to be dealt with... but I promise you it will be super duper!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> ...it will be super duper!


It already is. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Starseeker,

I've downloaded your images, but am confused by a gap in your image numbers: are there images 14 to 27?


----------



## kcpstudio (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder what was on sheet 1


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

starseeker3 said:


> Darn, I just exceeded my attachment quota again...


I am planing to put copies of these, on the Proteus site, as long as you don't mind. I'm working on an update of materials. You are more than welcome to link the images from there.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it would be especially valuable if there were a site that posted these details of the various versions of the Proteus, especially that Crowsnest's hugely anticipated models are coming.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I noticed the link on that site just goes to my general flickr page: here's the actual "photo survey" link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157600090675882/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't remember seeing those shots, so, thanks for posting them. I like as much reference material as I can get.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I just dug up copies of 14 sheets of blueprints, for the Proteus. These are the ones I shared with Mike Evans, for the Lunar Models kit (about 20 years ago). They are 11x17 xerox reductions of the full sheets. Hmm, now to see about getting them scanned.

Kinko's scaned them for 89¢, each, while I waited. Unfortunately, the images were scanned as black&white, rather than greyscale. They are going to rescan them tomorrow, for free.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, got the blueprint images scanned, and uploaded to the CMDF site. Major update, with 16 sheets of studio blueprint goodness, and some images of the construction of the Proteus set.

Enjoy.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

lunadude said:


> I just dug up copies of 14 sheets of blueprints, for the Proteus. These are the ones I shared with Mike Evans, for the Lunar Models kit (about 20 years ago). They are 11x17 xerox reductions of the full sheets. Hmm, now to see about getting them scanned.
> 
> Kinko's scaned them for 89¢, each, while I waited. Unfortunately, the images were scanned as black&white, rather than greyscale. They are going to rescan them tomorrow, for free.


Proof that you get what you pay for! Some of those less-that-pristine copies do look very dirty when scanned as line art. I'd scan them as grayscale at 300 dpi, then try to clean them up a bit.

Still, it's fascinating to see the original studio plans for details of the _Proteus_ like the round vents and the snorkel. What actually ended up being built was pretty close to the drawings, except for a few things like the open area between the back end of the hull and the aft diving plane.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

scotpens said:


> ...Some of those less-that-pristine copies do look very dirty when scanned as line art. I'd scan them as grayscale at 300 dpi, then try to clean them up a bit...


I don't know the how many generations away from the originals, they were in the first place. Old blueprints don't xerox so well, they weren't that clean to begin with. The reductions were scanned at 300dpi/grayscale.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

lunadude said:


> Old blueprints don't xerox so well, they weren't that clean to begin with.


I've seen the original studio brownlines from which these copies are derived, and they're pretty darned fuzzy. 

I've always assumed the Fox art department must have generated revised drawings reflecting some of the changes made late in the design process. Of course, if such drawings do exist, they've never been made public.

Funny you should mention Mike Evans, Lunadude. I remember calling him _waaaay_ back in 1988 or `89 with an offer to provide blueprints for a Lunar Models Proteus. He politely declined my offer owing to issues of licensing (as in, he didn't have one). I was therefore thrilled when, a few years later (`92?) a Lunar-produced Proteus finally made its way to market.

Jeff Wargo's account of creating the LM Proteus master was published in one of those (now-defunct) sci-fi model making mags around the time of the model's release. If you've never read it I've got a copy I could forward. If nothing else it would make a cool addition to the CMDF site.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Jeff Wargo's account of creating the LM Proteus master was published in one of those (now-defunct) sci-fi model making mags around the time of the model's release. If you've never read it I've got a copy I could forward. If nothing else it would make a cool addition to the CMDF site.


That's the November/December 1997 issue of the British publication _Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models_. Yes, it would be great to have the article and accompanying photos on the CMDF website, assuming there are no copyright issues.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> ...If you've never read it I've got a copy I could forward. If nothing else it would make a cool addition to the CMDF site.


I'd love to see it.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> That's the November/December 1997 issue of the British publication _Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models_.


Wow, I had no idea the article appeared so long after the LM Proteus was initially released (four years, by my reckoning). 

Lunadude will have to deal with any extant copyright issues, but I'll forward a copy of the article to him as soon as I regain access to a scanner (I'm in the midst of a move).


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Beware the blueprints in that article, tho. They are slightly different than the ones I posted, which appear to be the same version as Mark Dowman based his blueprints on. There are extremely small differences between Dowman's/mine and the version in the article, like the sharper curve between the top of the engine and the hull under the windows. 

And all of the blueprints I've seen so far are a little bit off. 

It doesn't help much that there are significant differences between the full size Proteus which hasn't got much of a photographic record and the 5' miniature that has been so well photographed. 

All these years later I still have no idea what Jeff Wargo meant when he said "From the profile of the slope from the bottom of the window bay the leading edge of the hull is shallower than on the original mock up. The aft lower window tapers down 5 degrees from the leading edge of the window to the radius at the aft. From the top view, the window bay appears more elliptical than circular".

Maybe I'm just dense. I need somebody to draw me a picture of those.

All the blueprints show the engine pods with a small ditch along their length (top and bottom) as they meet the hull sides. The engine pods never has that ditch as they met the hull but met it square on, both full size (FS) and 5'. 

The front keel starts about halfway down the bottom front hull and tapers to be much wider than on any blueprints (FS and 5').

The lower hatch surround is round, not square as on the blueprints, sharing a common center with the hatch. The intersection of the hatch surround with the ext lab floor is also rounded, not square as on the bps. 

The snorkel mount is much taller than on the blueprints (FS and 5'). 

On the FS, the engine housing doesn't taper gracefully into the exhaust tube but cuts off with a square angle top and bottom.

The step holes are farther forward than on the blueprints (FS and 5'). 

On the FS, there all the access panels and plates are in different places. On the 5' there are only two per side, as far as I can see, in still different places. 

The ballast bulge edges are much more smoothly incorporated into the hull. The ballast bulges are also much deeper towards the back, intersecting the hull at almost right angles (FS and 5').

The lower eyebrow is much more pronounced and the leading edge more rounded than shown on the bps (FS and 5').

Because of the wide flare of the bottom keep, it's intersection with the very bottom section of hull seems to be almost square.

As I said, I have no idea what he is talking about about the window area. But the tailing edges of both upper and lower windows doesn't match the 5', at least. Both the upper and lower windows and their frames are much more rounded at the back than the oblong bp drawings. Their shape is much more circular where they intersect at the middle eyebrow. There is something a little off about the shape of the bottom back of the bottom window, too. I think the whole training edge of that window is rounder. Crowsnest Models 3D graphics of the standing crew in the Proteus also repeat the blueprint shape of the windows but I know Drew has spent much time struggling with this issue for his actual models. 

On the 5', the rubber anti slip foot steps are placed over the the rounded intersection of engine housing to exhaust tube. On the full size the anti slip pads are placed on either side of the squared transition. 

The bps of the ship don't include the unfortunate landing gear that I think really destroys her lines. The thing about the landing gear is that (holy Irwin Allen!) they don't fit. In order for them to retract, they would come up through the floor of the cabin and lab. In fact, the place where they insert their bit of nuclear fuel won't fit but in the opposite way, as it would have to protrude out the bottom of the sub.

And not really a correction, just an irritation: the useless special features on the new DVD version say that the front intakes weren't on any blueprints. They are on the version in Jeff Wargo's article with the trademark Fox handwriting, and they are on mine, tho faintly, as if they had been erased from the vellum, and with a much narrower, much wider shape than eventually appeared.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I've always felt that our "perfect Proteus", lies somewhere between the drawings (model & set), the built pieces (models & set), and our film experience. Best not to consider the TARDIS effect, for the landing gear and the Nuclear particle container.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

lunadude said:


> I've always felt that our "perfect Proteus", lies somewhere between the drawings (model & set), the built pieces (models & set), and our film experience. Best not to consider the TARDIS effect, for the landing gear and the Nuclear particle container.


Most definitely. The full scale Proteus had a lot of nice and fine detail and stuck much closer to the blueprints in a lot of areas. The 5' (or at least the one I've seen so many pictures of), like most miniatures, wasn't meant to be seen close up, and seems awfully crude in a lot of ways, certainly nothing that you'd ever enter into a contest. But the 5' is the only one we have good photo documentation of. So I'd use the 5' for correcting the shapes and the blueprints for measurements and thicknesses and the full scale for all the fine exterior and interior details. 

Someone above mentioned the chair details. Good shot of one of the chairs at the very end, as well of the otherwise unseen wall with the bunk in the laboratory, just as and after the sub is lasered.


----------



## S2p (Mar 23, 2010)

The Proteus has fascinated me since seeing the movie many years ago. Even today, the design stands tall. Way ahead of it's time.

But modelling in pixels and polygons, I'd just like to give my thanks to these er... fantastic "Fantastic Voyage" threads, and particularly Lunadude's CMDF site, without which I probably would never have tried my hand at 3D-modelling the Proteus. As I'm almost done with the beauty shot (modelled using various plans and movie screengrabs, but quite possibly missing Starseeker's eye for detail), I wondered if Lunadude would mind if I included a small version of his CMDF graphic logo on a 1920x1080 Windows wallpaper of the Proteus by way of thanks? 

Now all I gotta do, is model a lymphatic system full of cobwebs...


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Below are small images of medium size images of new scans of my Proteus blueprints, now posted at:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Fox Proteus Blueprints/
These blueprints seem to have been made a little later in the design than the bps reproduced in Fantasy and SF Modeller.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The quality of these attachments is awful and the scale varies very slightly and the dpis are different in order to make some of them small enough to fit here. 
Those posted on Photobucket are all consistent (and are about 10 times the file size of these).
My general Photobucket address is:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums
where I'm gradually adding all my previous attachments from various thread.
If anyone wants me to e mail them still larger files (there are two overall sheets, pdfs at 400 dpi, about 13 - 16 mb each), please check your server file size limit and pm me.


----------



## S2p (Mar 23, 2010)

Having knocked up a 3D version of the "Proteus", am willing to provide orthographic full-colour plan views should anyone be interested in such stuff. Also open to the idea of altering and tweaking specs of the model to provide the most definitive/ideal planset for any future model kits - after all, you guys are the experts.

Best Wishes,
S2.


----------



## S2p (Mar 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, couldn't provide links in the previous posts due to post limit, so hopefully, they'll show up here...

You can find my digital "Proteus" here as a 1920x1080 wallpaper:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Zonepix/DigitalBumph#5469288749232137746

And for those with Red/Cyan 3D specs, an anaglyph version:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Zonepix/3DAnaglyph#5469286008603381890

Again, best wishes,
S2.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's a beautiful render, S2p...! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice S2p, thanks for sharing. I notice you've got points on your window frame leading edges, never noticed that before, time to watch the movie again (is a blu-ray coming out?).

Did anyone ever interview Mr. Goff about his work?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That is REALLY beautiful. The pointed windows are incorrect but that's actually a very cool updated feature.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree, nice renders, S2p. The anaglyphic one is fun. :thumbsup:

What 3D application did you model/render this in?

You might consider making the navigation dome, hollow. The current version has the refractive qualities of a solid crystal hemisphere.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Tim H. said:


> Did anyone ever interview Mr. Goff about his work?


Yes and no.

Goff was interviewed at length re: the Disney Nautilus, but so far as I know no public comments re: the Proteus have ever been uncovered. Certainly no Goff-rendered drawings, paintings, or sketches of the sub have ever been made public.

Goff _did_ respond, however vaguely, to a "fan letter" posted years ago by a friend of mine. According to that brief, and from all appearances hastily-written note, the only creative mandate Goff received from the Fantastic Voyage producers was to design a "futuristic" sub featuring a minimum of sharp edges.

Unfortunately (with the sole exception of Raquel Welch), all significant creative figures associated with the making of Fantastic Voyage are dead. That being the case, it's unlikely we'll ever learn any more than we already do about the artistic motives behind the design of the Proteus.

Which may be just as well. Seems to me the design speaks pretty well for itself.


----------



## S2p (Mar 23, 2010)

The pointed windows - at the front edge? Think that was down to following Mark Dowman's plans. Good spot on the observation dome - absolutely right - knock the refraction down: noted. Was modelled in Maya. Anaglyphed / Composited / Matte Lines removed in Paintshop Pro.


----------



## jimbronx (Feb 28, 2011)

*Proteus/Fantastic Voyage*

There is a site from Japan ("uhu02.way-nifty.com") that shows interior details of the Proteus sub from Fantastic Voyage, but it is only in Japanese. I'd like to purchase the paper interior, but there is no English translation. Can someone help ?


----------



## jimbronx (Feb 28, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Goff was interviewed at length re: the Disney Nautilus, but so far as I know no public comments re: the Proteus have ever been uncovered. Certainly no Goff-rendered drawings, paintings, or sketches of the sub have ever been made public.
> 
> ...


I have Lunar Models' 1/35 scale Proteus, & started the interior, plus the room in the back I need to scratch build from footage from the movie. The Japanese site "uhu02.way-nifty.com" shows a paper interior & exterior, but the problem is it's all in Japanese, and if I wnat to order it, I don't have their site in English. The Lunar Models design is OK, but lacks the back room where the LASER was stationed, as well as cabinets, a sink, & table. I also have the exterior shell to match, but the main problem is that the windows were lost & I have no idea how to scratch-build the clear windows (each one is a different size & shape.)


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

jimbronx said:


> There is a site from Japan ("uhu02.way-nifty.com") that shows interior details of the Proteus sub from Fantastic Voyage, but it is only in Japanese. I'd like to purchase the paper interior, but there is no English translation. Can someone help ?


I use the Chrome browser , and it gives me an automatic translation option for foreign language pages.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Babel Fish also works well.


----------



## jimbronx (Feb 28, 2011)

lunadude said:


> I use the Chrome browser , and it gives me an automatic translation option for foreign language pages.


I cant. But do you know the site & product I refer to? [email protected]


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

jimbronx said:


> I cant. But do you know the site & product I refer to? [email protected]


Yep. Seems they have stopped filesharring. However, I did find the complete model PDF, over at Stampa Papercraft. :thumbsup:

You'll still need the instructions from http://uhu02.way-nifty.com/photos/kansei/a_16.html

BTW, sad you can't use Chrome.


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anybody know the name of the guy who drew up the plans? It looks like Bachman on some of the sheets. If anyone knows his first name or initial, I might be able to track him down if he's still with us. Being a draftsman for a living, I always look first to the guy who "layed the lines".


----------



## jimbronx (Feb 28, 2011)

*Proteus U-91035 Sub Plans from Japan Site/blog*

it's from a site or blog called "www.uhu02way-nifty.com/blogpapercraft", and I would love to buy these plans, but I cannot seem to translate the Japanese into English.
Are there ANY Japanese people out there who can help me? My gmail is: <[email protected]> .[email protected]
If there are ANY Japanese people in the New York area, especially the Bronx, maybe we can get together & build this together?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

try Google Translate. the translation is literal but you should get a good understanding of what he is trying to say.


----------



## jimbronx (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, enterprise fan!


----------



## addbear (Oct 26, 2012)

*Great looking kit!*

These kits look great, they also have others like the Moon Bus and Discovery from 2001!


----------

